# NEW IN BOX JBL 408GTI $275



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

*NEW IN BOX JBL 400GTI $275*

Someone buy these so I don’t! 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182893461409


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I had a pair and they would take more watts than any 6.5 I had used before


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

I've been eyeballing those things for the last few days trying not to buy them.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

jamesjones said:


> I've been eyeballing those things for the last few days trying not to buy them.


I know right? Apparently he has 5 sets available. If they aren’t all gone in the next few weeks I’m getting a pair. No question. Hard to pass up considering they are brand new especially for that price.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Arete said:


> I know right? Apparently he has 5 sets available. If they aren’t all gone in the next few weeks I’m getting a pair. No question. Hard to pass up considering they are brand new especially for that price.


I don't even have a use for them yet but I'm getting ready to buy a BMW 335d and these would be a great start to a 3-way in the stock locations.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

A few weeks ago I thought about placing this in the middle of the current JBL 670Gti set, using a DSP and some power to bring it all to life.


----------

